# Hello From Cape Cod



## annie (Apr 25, 2006)

New to the site- just wanted to say Hello!!
My Name is Andrea- from Cape Cod , MASS
I have been studying Kempo for only about  9 months and have found it to be one of the most rewarding accomplishments( aside from motherhood ) in my life.   Soooo,  I have my first tournement coming up next weekend scared to death.  Being 31 not expecting too many adults of my rank (purple) to  be there.  Any suggestions on what to expect.  i will be competing in Katas and Sparring.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome Annie, I am so glad you decided to join us.  I wish you lots of luck in your competition this weekend.  If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask.  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## stickarts (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome!
Go to the tournament and meet people, watch, compete, and learn as much as possible! You will come away with  more experience which will make you a winner automatically!
Advice: loud kias in kata and keep your hands up in sparring, even after they yell BREAK!  
I recently visited the Cape and had a blast!
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Henderson (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello Annie!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 25, 2006)

Glad to have you.
Terry


----------



## MJS (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Annie!:ultracool 

Best of luck to you at the tournament!  Please let us know how it goes.

Stickarts gave some sound advice!  The most important thing to remember is, no matter what happens, have a good time!  

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome Annie 

My best advice for your first tourny is to Have Fun~!  If able, watch some events before you're up and relax, don't eat heavy beforehand and have a great time~! 

I hope you enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your first tournament!


----------



## Carol (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello Cape Cod, this is North Shore.  

Yay!  Another Kenpo lady from the Bay State!

Welcome!


artyon: artyon:


----------



## Drac (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT Annie...Happy posting...


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT :wavey:


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 25, 2006)

You are absolutely corect Family first.

Aloha and welcome to the boards.  happy Posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Kacey (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome, Annie!  Expect lots of fun at your tournament, and remember to relax and do your best!


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 25, 2006)

welcome


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 26, 2006)

Howdy! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Gemini (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Annie! All I could say to help you is, don't "expect" anything". Once you get a mindset about how it's going to be, you leave room for uncertainty and disappointment. Being nervous is by no means unusual, so just try to stay relaxed and be assured evetrything will be fine. Trust me when I tell you you're probably going to have a great time. And if none of that works, remember that the person across from you is in the same boat and will be just as nervous. The more relaxed you look, the more nervous they'll get. Knowing that always helped me relax. Best of luck to you!


----------



## still learning (Apr 26, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and we enjoy Cape Cod potato chips!!! ....Aloha


----------

